

Figure out why onload is called twice, get $42 - Pistos2
http://twitter.com/drawohara/statuses/8349887144

======
aristus

      // HANDLE: $(function)
      // Shortcut for document ready
      } else if ( jQuery.isFunction( selector ) ) {
        return rootjQuery.ready( selector );
      }
    
    

Calling jQuery(fn) twice will trigger the .ready() call twice. Apparently they
are stepping on each other.

------
barredo
It's been solved <http://twitter.com/atmos/status/8350201154>

------
Pistos2
More: [http://s3.amazonaws.com/drawohara.com.html/jquery-onload-
bug...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/drawohara.com.html/jquery-onload-bug.html)

